# Bodymax CF516 bench



## dukeofhazard69 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yo.

Thinking of buying the Bodymax CF516 bench 3 in 1 system. Seen mixed reviews about its quality, to be fair i'm not after real high tech equipment, well not just yet. Anyone got one, any good?

What I really want is a lat pulldown attachment for it. Bodymax sell this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bodymax-CF399-Lat-Attachment-/310267167838?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item483d5d445e

Have asked several companies if this is suitable for this newer bench, ie will it fit... by no one replies, so thought i'd see if anyone here has bought both items???

Alternatively there's this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bodymax-CF399-Lat-Attachment-/310267167838?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item483d5d445e

But i dont think i've got the head height for it in my man cave (outdoor summerhouse converted to gym), both seem pretty cheap, well at least £50-100 cheaper than anywhere else online...

I was contemplating the Marcy power 10 rack, but a lot of people say its lame and poorly made...

So yeah any help is mucho appreciated.


----------

